# message ds mail impossible à effacer



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

utilisant la version de Mail ds leopard, j'ai reçu 4 fois le même message à la même heure.
Impossible de jeter ces messages qui ne s'affichent pas non plus ds la fenêtre.
Qd je les jette, je vide la corbeille de mail, il suffit que je retourne ds la boite de réception, ils sont à nouveau là. En fait ils se recréent !
Croyant à un virus, j'ai passé Virus Barrier X. Aucun résultat.
Que faire ?


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Les messages sont-ils rechargés depuis le serveur de messagerie (POP, IMAP, etc.) ou bien réapparaissent-ils sans que le courrier soit relevé de nouveau ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

Non, les messages réaparaissent sans les recharger sur mon provider (je suis effectivement en popmail).
C'est comme s'ils se recréaient dès suppression.



Les problèmes concernant les logiciels "internet" se traitent dans le forum "Internet". On y va !


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2007)

Il est aussi possible que Mail ne puisse pas, pour une raison ou pour une autre, effacer les messages du disque, et que par conséquent ceux-ci réapparaissent lorsque l'affichage du dossier de réception est rafraîchi.

Sous Leopard je ne suis pas trop sûr, mais si ça marche comme sous Tiger, les messages sont stockés sous le dossier :
_(maison)_/Bibliothèque/Mail/POP-_(nom@adresse.mail)_/INBOX.mbox/Messages/

Il est toujours possible, moyennant des droit d'accès suffisants, de venir y effacer directement à la main, sous Finder ou Terminal, les quatre fichiers .emlx correspondant aux messages récalcitrants.


Je serais toi, je commencerais tout de même par faire une réparation des autorisations avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_.


----------



## kakao (6 Janvier 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème. C'est hyper crispant, car plus j'ai supprimé les pièces jointes, et du coup le message se multiplie comme de la mauvaise herbe. Que faire ? HELP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakao (8 Janvier 2008)

Alloooooo, y'a quelqu'un ?????????:hein:


----------



## Aliboron (8 Janvier 2008)

Reconstruction de la boîte (menu BAL) faite, ça ne change rien ?


----------



## kakao (8 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Reconstruction de la boîte (menu BAL) faite, ça ne change rien ?


J'ai fait cette manip plusieurs fois, et elle n'a pas fonctionné.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2008)

Même question qu'à getthisordie:





PA5CAL a dit:


> Les messages sont-ils rechargés depuis le serveur de messagerie (POP, IMAP, etc.) ou bien réapparaissent-ils sans que le courrier soit relevé de nouveau ?


Parce que c'est peut-être le serveur de messagerie qui est en cause...


----------



## kakao (8 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Même question qu'à getthisordiearce que c'est peut-être le serveur de messagerie qui est en cause...


Euh, non, j'ai vérifié.


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2008)

A ce jour, la solution "système D" que j'ai trouvé :

ne pas attendre que le message se charge et utiliser la fonction "supprimer la pièce jointe" du mail incriminé en cliquant très rapidement. Sinon, la pièce jointe est effectivement supprimée mais le même message réapparaît en double, triple etc au fur et à mesure de la manip.
Si la PJ a été téléchargée sur un webmall (ce que j'ai également fait), elle ne veut pas être supprimée de la corbeille. Il y a un message d'erreur. Donc j'ai choisi "vider en mode sécurisé" et elle a disparu.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2008)

Ah. Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit lié à ton réglage avancé du compte. 

Supposition : tu laisses les messages sur le serveur. Lorsque tu "supprimes" la PJ tu modifies le message que tu as réceptionné sur ta machine. Du coup, il devient différent de l'original qui est toujours stocké sur le serveur. Et donc il est relevé de nouveau à la prochaine occasion. 

Fais le test : tu changes tes réglages pour ne plus laisser de copie sur le serveur. Si c'est bien ça, le problème ne devrait plus se reproduire...


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ah. Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit lié à ton réglage avancé du compte.
> 
> Supposition : tu laisses les messages sur le serveur. Lorsque tu "supprimes" la PJ tu modifies le message que tu as réceptionné sur ta machine. Du coup, il devient différent de l'original qui est toujours stocké sur le serveur. Et donc il est relevé de nouveau à la prochaine occasion.
> 
> Fais le test : tu changes tes réglages pour ne plus laisser de copie sur le serveur. Si c'est bien ça, le problème ne devrait plus se reproduire...



Je viens de faire le test avec un mail avec une autre PJ. J'ai supprimé la PJ avec le menu déroulant. RAS. Le serveur ne me renvoie pas le mail.
NB : ce phénomène de multiplication du même mail est également apparu lorsque je le supprimais, et déconnecté du serveur


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

j ai eu le même problème le 7 novembre 2007 (eh ouais, j'ai encore ces mails qui ne s'effacent pas, ou plutot qui réapparaissent malgré la suppression dans mail  )

en voyant le thread remonter, je me suis dit, tiens oui au fait, ces foutus mails, que deviennent ils ? ben ils sont toujours la, n'ont pas de pièce jointe, si je les supprime dans Mail, ils réapparaissent toujours. Bien entendu, depuis le temps, ils ne sont plus sur le webmail.

réparations effectuées, BAL reconstruite, j'en passe et des meilleures.
exemple : créer une BAL (pas intelligente) pour mettre les mails incriminés dedans. résultat : les mails dans le nouveau dossier et les mêmes dans la BAL principale. ahurissant, non ? 

Quant à la solution de PA5CAL, comment identifier les mails incriminés dans les .emlx quant il y en a ... euh... vraiment beaucoup ?


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que tout ceux qui subissent ce soucis sont sous Leopard et n'observent ce soucis que sous mail ?

Ensuite, est-ce que vous laissez le volet de visualisation du message ouvert dans la fenêtre principale ? Si oui et que vous la fermez, est-il toujours impossible de supprimer le message ?

elKBron, tu es sûr qu'il n'y a aucune pièce jointe, même non visible, ni affichée ?

Est-ce qu'une réparation des autorisations rend possible la suppression du mail ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

oui, je suis sous tiger tout à jour

on peut fermer le volet de visualisation des messages ?

le mail (dupliqué x fois) est juste un "delivery notification failure". pas de PJ.

la réparation des autorisations et la reconstruction de la BAL ne changent rien à tout cela


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> comment identifier les mails incriminés dans les .emlx quant il y en a ... euh... vraiment beaucoup ?


Ces fichiers contiennent essentiellement du texte, au moins pour les en-têtes. On peut donc les ouvrir dans TextEdit ou faire une recherche globale sur leur contenu (attention toutefois aux caractères spéciaux et accentués qui sont codés d'une manière un peu spéciale).

On peut également effectuer la recherche en fonction de la date et de l'heure de création du fichier.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> on peut fermer le volet de visualisation des messages ?


Oui, en baissant totalement le volet jusqu'en bas de la fenêtre. Dans ce cas, lorsqu'un message est seulement sélectionné, il n'est plus démarqué "non-lu".


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> on peut fermer le volet de visualisation des messages ?


Oui, au milieu de la barre qui sépare la liste des mail (en haut) du volet de visualisation (en bas), tu as un petit point. Tu cliques dessus (en fait on peut cliquer n'importe où sur cette barre), tu maintiens et tu descends la barre jusqu'en bas.

Edit : roasted chicken :sick:


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ces fichiers contiennent essentiellement du texte, au moins pour les en-têtes. On peut donc les ouvrir dans TextEdit ou faire une recherche globale sur leur contenu (attention toutefois aux caractères spéciaux et accentués qui sont codés d'une manière un peu spéciale).
> 
> On peut également effectuer la recherche en fonction de la date et de l'heure de création du fichier.



qui n'y avais je pensé plus tot !!! spotlight, mon frère, mon ami... ne faites jamais confiance à vos amis... j'ai donc mis dans spotlight une partie du texte du mail : "was undeliverable". non trouvé. Je lui ai également mis une partie du titre "status notification". que dalle. comme si le mail était dans Mail sans etre dans les .emlx  
bien entendu testé avec d'autres mails et d'autres portions de textes d'autres mails, cela fonctionne parfaitement !!!



PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, en baissant totalement le volet jusqu'en bas de la fenêtre. Dans ce cas, lorsqu'un message est seulement sélectionné, il n'est plus démarqué "non-lu".





Paski.pne a dit:


> Oui, au milieu de la barre qui sépare la liste des mail (en haut) du volet de visualisation (en bas), tu as un petit point. Tu cliques dessus (en fait on peut cliquer n'importe où sur cette barre), tu maintiens et tu descends la barre jusqu'en bas.


eh bien j'ai le malheur de vous répondre par la négative. cette manipulation produit les mêmes effets...


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2008)

Bon, dommage. On va peut-être essayer les grands moyens, on va tenter en vidant le cache de l'application. Tu fermes Mail et tu vides le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Mail (~/ correspond à la petite maison/dossier départ).


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> j'ai donc mis dans spotlight une partie du texte du mail : "was undeliverable". non trouvé. Je lui ai également mis une partie du titre "status notification". que dalle. comme si le mail était dans Mail sans etre dans les .emlx
> bien entendu testé avec d'autres mails et d'autres portions de textes d'autres mails, cela fonctionne parfaitement !!!


Si le texte fait partie du corps du message, il est possible qu'il soit encodé (type base 64 ou autre), auquel cas on ne peut pas le retrouver en faisant un recherche de texte. Il vaudrait mieux chercher un élément de l'entête (objet, provenance, etc.) ou sur la date et l'heure.


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

allez, on ne désepere pas, non, je n'irai pas m'acheter une corde  
Paski, le vidage du cache ne fait rien non plus. Merci en tout cas, de ne pas lacher le morceau


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Bon, dommage. On va peut-être essayer les grands moyens, on va tenter en vidant le cache de l'application. Tu fermes Mail et tu vides le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Mail (~/ correspond à la petite maison/dossier départ).


J'avais tenté cette solution, évoquée sur des forums US, sans succès.

elKBron, tu as quand même essayé ma méthode ? (Il faut être très rapide, sinon c'est pire, la duplication se démultiplie). Es-tu 100% sûr qu'il n'y avait pas de PJ cachée ? (sur mail elle n'apparaît pas).
J'ai fait un résumé des symptômes sur ce fil où je m'interroge, à mes risques et périls, sur l'existence d'un virus

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4535892#post4535892


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2008)

kakao a dit:


> J'ai fait un résumé des symptômes sur ce fil où je m'interroge, à mes risques et périls, sur l'existence d'un virus


Hou là ! Avant de lancer les gros mots (en général, les fils sur le sujet "Virus" sont sans utilité ni intérêt et tournent assez facilement à l'empoignade), il faudrait quand même voir ce qui pourrait justifier pareille chose. Un coup d'oeil dans le montieur d'activité devrait te renseigner sur l'entrée en action d'un logiciel malfaisant. Il est beaucoup plus probable, s'il n'y a pas d'explication plus rationnelle, qu'il s'agisse tout bêtement d'un bug de Mail.

L'ennui, si c'est bien un bug de Mail, c'est que ce n'est pas chose facile à résoudre puisque seul Apple est en mesure d'y apporter des corrections... et qu'ils ont une fâcheuse tendance à ne pas communiquer là dessus. Finalement, il aurait mieux valu que ce soit un virus, au moins il existe des outils pour ça 


_Remarque, émettre l'hypothèse qu'il puisse y avoir un bug dans une application Apple, c'est prendre là aussi le risque de voir le fil dégénérer. _


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Hou là ! Avant de lancer les gros mots (en général, les fils sur le sujet "Virus" sont sans utilité ni intérêt et tournent assez facilement à l'empoignade), il faudrait quand même voir ce qui pourrait justifier pareille chose. Un coup d'oeil dans le montieur d'activité devrait te renseigner sur l'entrée en action d'un logiciel malfaisant. Il est beaucoup plus probable, s'il n'y a pas d'explication plus rationnelle, qu'il s'agisse tout bêtement d'un bug de Mail.
> 
> L'ennui, si c'est bien un bug de Mail, c'est que ce n'est pas chose facile à résoudre puisque seul Apple est en mesure d'y apporter des corrections... et qu'ils ont une fâcheuse tendance à ne pas communiquer là dessus. Finalement, il aurait mieux valu que ce soit un virus, au moins il existe des outils pour ça



Je mène l'enquête.  Mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'il soit souhaitable que ce soit un virus. Déjà que les antivirus sur PC sont pas toujours efficaces, sur Mac, je préfère pas imaginer.


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

voila ou j en suis : 
j'ai pu repérer par dychotomie 4 fichiers emlx (sur 5 messages genants). Mis à la corbeille. Corbeille vidée par le terminal.

retour dans Mail : "le message n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur" gnagnagna. Corbeille. Controle.  Corbeille vide ?!? oui, mais les 4 mails ne sont plus là! ouf. Reste 1, sans doute l'original. je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.

Et là, la recherche sur la date ne me donne rien, puisque reconstruction de la BAL ce jour... (mais je m y prends sans doute comme un manche... quel format de date faut il donner à spotlight ? avec des / ou des - ou bien le format anglosaxon ?)    

heureusement petrole Han renforce ma beauté capillaire   

note : l'expéditeur est mailer-daemon at homes point com. une recherche dans spotlight sur "@homes." ne me renvoie aucun résultat ???


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

homes.com semble être un site de recherche de maisons basé au USA. S'agirait-il de spam ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

à mon avis, si ma mémoire n'est pas défaillante, à l'époque je testais la fonction du renvoi dans Mail (pas très concluant comme truc soit dit en passant). Et ce mail de homes.com, serait donc la réponse au renvoi à un de leurs spams.

Ta curiosité est-elle satisfaite Ô PA5CAL ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

Au fait, je viens de faire l'essai. Supprimer les pièces jointes d'un message crée un nouveau, sans pièce jointe, avec la mention "[La pièce jointe ... a été supprimée manuellement]", mais ne supprime pas tout de suite le fichier .emlx original. Ce dernier n'est effacé que lorsque Mail quitte.

Le problème vient peut-être d'un dysfonctionnement dans Mail ou dans l'un des sous-systèmes qu'il utilise.

Comme ça a l'air de se passer très bien chez moi, la question est de savoir s'il s'agit d'un bug apparaissant dans des conditions particulières (contenu particulier du message, éventuellement  message mal formé) ou bien d'une détérioration isolée et inopinée du système logiciel (exécutable, paramétrage).


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2008)

Il serait peut-être utile de jeter un il au dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Téléchargement Mail pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas les restes d'une pièce jointe "défectueuse"


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

ta réflexion me fait me rappeler que sur ce mail pourri, j'avais eu un autre problème : 

au moment ou le mail était en train de se télécharger dans Mail, coupure. plus de connexion (je ne sais plus pourquoi par contre). Test sur une autre machine quelques minutes plus tard en passant par le webmail orange. Réponse : tout va bien.

Nouvelle tentative de téléchargement des mails dans Mail, réponse : un truc du genre le compte est déjà ouvert...

ce n'est que bien plus tard dans la journée que j'ai pu enfin checker mes mails correctement, avec cette défaillance sur ce mail là, que je ne retrouve pas dans les emlx et que je ne peux pas supprimer.

c'est fou, quand même. j'avais oublié ce problème jusqu' à aujourd'hui et le fait d'en reparler, ça mes fout les boules graves. :hein:

edith pour paski : téléchargements mail vidé de son contenu. rien de neuf


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> edith pour paski : téléchargements mail vidé de son contenu. rien de neuf


Tu sais que t'es énervant


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu sais que t'es énervant


oui mais quelle gratification, quel bonheur pour ton ego si tu nous sors de ce mauvais pas


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2008)

un petit up au cas où


ps : désolé kakao d'avoir en quelque sorte phagocyté ton fil


----------



## Le chat (5 Février 2008)

bonjour j'ai le meme problème depuis que j'ai installé léopard et que j'ai rechargé tout mes mails...
memes symptomes, j'ai 800 mails impossible à supprimer... que faire....??


----------

